# TNTHD audio sync problem



## Parrothead (Mar 24, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed an audio sync problem with TNTHD? This is the only channel I have this problem on. Regular SD TNT is fine and all other HD channels are fine.


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

Parrothead said:


> Has anyone else noticed an audio sync problem with TNTHD? This is the only channel I have this problem on. Regular SD TNT is fine and all other HD channels are fine.


YES!! This problem seems to jump from channell to channell. RAVE had it really bad for a long time a couple of months ago. They will get around to fixing it after enough people call in and complain.

I don't understand how you can have quality control and let something like this go unnoticed. TNT audio has been out of sync more than a week now.


----------



## scaesare (Oct 13, 2005)

JAB said:


> YES!! This problem seems to jump from channell to channell. RAVE had it really bad for a long time a couple of months ago. They will get around to fixing it after enough people call in and complain.
> 
> I don't understand how you can have quality control and let something like this go unnoticed. TNT audio has been out of sync more than a week now.


At some times, yes. Gladiator from earlier this month had it .


----------



## podder320 (Mar 4, 2007)

Parrothead said:


> Has anyone else noticed an audio sync problem with TNTHD? This is the only channel I have this problem on. Regular SD TNT is fine and all other HD channels are fine.


I called tech support on this one and it's in their list of known problems. As I expected, they said it is the feed's fault - that is, TNT's fault - but I figured adding one to the customer complaint counter wouldn't hurt.

Now if only they can fix the line ordering problem on DISC-HD, another HD problem that appears only on one channel.


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2006)

podder320 said:


> I called tech support on this one and it's in their list of known problems. As I expected, they said it is the feed's fault - that is, TNT's fault - but I figured adding one to the customer complaint counter wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Now if only they can fix the line ordering problem on DISC-HD, another HD problem that appears only on one channel.


"The feed's fault" I don't buy it. Funny how so many different content providers are having "feed" problems that exhibit the exact same symptom. That is exactly what customer service told me when I called about RAVE a couple of months ago
Here's a quote from tech support:

_This information was VERY helpful! We have confirmed the issue. Our engineering team is calling the provider today!

Thank you for your help!
EchoStar Satellite LLC
Quality Assurance Department
[email protected]_


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

See other thread on this same topic in the Broadcast/HDTV Forum: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82312


----------



## retexan599 (Aug 1, 2006)

If you press Menu/6/1/7, you get a screen that lets you choose whether to have your TV1 audio synchronized for High Definition (with HDMI or component) or for Standard Definition (with composite or S video). I found recently that my ViP622 was set for the Standard Definition option (never having looked at this screen before); I changed it to the High Definition choice, and the TNTHD channel now has much better lip synch than it did. So, unless it is a coincidence, making this choice helped. Hope this helps!


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

I just called tech support a couple of nights ago about the terrible audio sync problem with TNTHD. I usually view TNTHD on our 811. Per tech support, this was *not* a known issue!! She did create an escalated service issue (or whatever they call it). Then this afternoon I tuned into TNTHD and it was worse than ever. You couldn't tell by looking at the screen which of the actors was talking. Truly Terrible  I hope they are able to resolve this. Kinda sad, but I watch TNTHD more than any of the premium channels, lol.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah it's a problem with the feed. Right. That's why only some of the millions of customers getting the same feed from the same satellite are having a problem with it.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Mr.72 said:


> yeah it's a problem with the feed. Right. That's why only some of the millions of customers getting the same feed from the same satellite are having a problem with it.


There was a thread started on March 5th over on AVS and another one at satguys. Many people from many providers are seeing te same thing.

S~


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

I have had lip sync problems with TNT HD dating back to my 811 about 2 years ago. Some times almost viewable and others not viewable at all. Some times rebooting gets it closer. Sync is the same on mono, stereo or 5.1. I have reported it more than a few times on my 811, 211 and 622. Oh well.


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

MSNBC in HD tonight had a little lip sync problem too.


----------



## retexan599 (Aug 1, 2006)

retexan599 said:


> If you press Menu/6/1/7, you get a screen that lets you choose whether to have your TV1 audio synchronized for High Definition (with HDMI or component) or for Standard Definition (with composite or S video). I found recently that my ViP622 was set for the Standard Definition option (never having looked at this screen before); I changed it to the High Definition choice, and the TNTHD channel now has much better lip synch than it did. So, unless it is a coincidence, making this choice helped. Hope this helps!


I thought this was working for me, but in the last couple of days, the audio synch has gotten worse. I could almost live with some degree of imperfect synchronization if there were closed captioning, but alas, they don't have that now either....so I will watch something else until they get it fixed. I did write them an email via the TNT web site.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

For what it's worth, I have both cable and Dish HD. The audio sync is the same on TNTHD on cable as it is on Dish.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

I haven't been watching TNTHD as of late, but I just tuned in to watch some ball and thought I'd let you guys know I am also experiencing the lip-sync problem.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

I sent off an e-mail to [email protected].

I'll let you guys know if they respond.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

even if it's a consistent problem with the feed, they could fix it at the head-end. the problem would be that it's likely not a consistent problem with the feed.

last night the basketball games were not too bad, but the show that was on before them was horrid. so it's kind of tough to correct that at the head end.


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

Mr.72 said:


> even if it's a consistent problem with the feed, they could fix it at the head-end. the problem would be that it's likely not a consistent problem with the feed.
> 
> *last night the basketball games were not too bad*, but the show that was on before them was horrid. so it's kind of tough to correct that at the head end.


of course the games are ok, you are not looking at the people as they talk


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Got this e-mail today at 4:42PM PST:

Dear Mr. George K,

Thank you for your information. We can see the lip sync problem from here too. This issue has been traced back to the provider. We have been gathering information and working with Turner who is actively trying to resolve this problem. In fact, we sent another note off to them this morning.

Thanks for your patience, information, and for being a valued customer.

EchoStar Satellite LLC
Quality Assurance Department
[email protected]


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

I just called Dish Tech support again to see if there is any movement on this issue. Per Tech, no updates on the status or cause of the problem. Law & Order was so bad tonight I couldn't watch it. 

As Jimmy Buffet says, "Breathe in, Breathe out, Move on..." What else can you do?


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

I think TNT has more issues than an audio synch problem; it is consistent with the crappy stretch-o-vision and annoying popups during programming that they continue to air, despite many complaints from subscribers. It is apparent that more and more program providers are listening to subscriber comments less and less. They can get away with antics like popups or picture distortion because the consumer doesn't have an option to drop a select channel; it's either pay for a total package or nothing. I have sent numerous emails and have never received a response. I have given up on watching anything on TNT because they just don't care. Until we have the option for ala carte programming, we have no clout.


----------

